# Horse Riding Video Games?



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I do the same thing and I absolutely love Ridingclub championships  I think i'm up to tear 2 and can't get past it but, um yeah second best thing to riding or being at the barn.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't feel bad, I will be 31 in a couple weeks...my 5 year old daughter & I love to play "My Horse & Me" for the Wii. Its a show jumping game.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clevelande (Apr 27, 2011)

Hehe, thanks guys! I feel silly sometimes, but whatever makes you happy, right? I'm on the last tier, but I haven't played in a long time with work and everything! there are a few achievements that I don't think you can actually complete. I love the games!!!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

No problem. I'm all ears  I am 21 and i still try to play it every other day, anyone can call me a baby if they wish or say i'm still a kid but, i don't really care. 

when i'm not at the barn or doing something i'm sitting in my bedroom, with a glass of soda, TV on, door shut, window open, fan on, playing my game. LOL


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm also turning 21 this year, and I LOVE animal video games, especially horse and dog. I play "My Horse and Me" on Wii, and I have played Horsez for wii and ds. I am constantly on the look out for western horse games because these are all english, but have yet to find one. Oh well, the search will go on. I'm glad there are others who still play video games.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

I thought I was the only one but... xD Obviously not!

I love horse riding games and I've never heard of riding club championships... Looks SO fun... I'm in! 

The last game I played was Saddle Up with Pippa Funnel.. Terrible graphics! But I still played it and beat it! >.<


----------



## Clevelande (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm turning 21 in July and I'm so excited! You guys should really really really check out Red Dead Redemption for the xBox360! The horse riding aspect is amazing, and I love how I feel like I'm living back then!


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

I've heard of that game and my boyfriend said its really good! Luckily he's a pirate  so he can burn it for me in no time! <3


----------



## Clevelande (Apr 27, 2011)

It's seriously awesome! The controls are easy to master, there's lots of riding... Taming new horses. It's fun and cute


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

I just tried to download and play RCC but it doesn't appear to be working.. :-/ and theres some news about them closing down so perhaps its no longer in service? What a shame.. I guess I'm too late! T-T

By the way I am turning 21 in June!


----------



## Clevelande (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe that's why I haven't been able to get on! That makes me sad  I really do like that game!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

No, they are still up, refresh the server and try again


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Apparently RCC is going to be hosted by facebook soon in the future 
Hopefully it won't be full of FB credits and you have to use a bunch of real money to play it efficiently.. I always hated that lol..


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

beauforever23 said:


> No, they are still up, refresh the server and try again


By refreshing the server you mean refresh the page it's on?
It won't let my create an account though..


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I just tried and it did the same thing to me. It's done that to me several times though, you just have to shut down the game and do it again


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

I did, lol.. I even restarted my PC. And still nothing


----------



## Clevelande (Apr 27, 2011)

I just read their updates and it said they shut down the game. For good 

Ridingclub Championship - Home

Read the first two announcements


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah I read the announcements so I figure thats why it's not working  it appears I am too late!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Oh i might have missed the announcements  NOOOO!


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like I'll be sticking to Red Dead Redemption for now! lol


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Lucinda Greene's Equestrian Challenge! Play it all the time. :lol:

Let's Ride and Saddle Up: Time to Ride are also some I like, but LGEQ takes the cake because it's eventing. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clevelande (Apr 27, 2011)

Hehe, now I don't feel like such a weird-o!!! Who knew the online horse community was so awesome!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I officially love this forum to death  Found a new game


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

does anyone have the link to Lucinda Greene's Equestrian Challenge


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd send you one, but I'm on my phone and it's not easy to copy and paste. :lol:

I play LGEQ on PS2, but I'm wanting to say that it's available online.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption is awesome  too bad i'm such a terrible shot! >.< But you were right about the horse aspect. Haven't figured out how to have foals though.


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

Well online wise you have
Horseisle 1+2 (although I find them too child orientated)
Riding Club Championships (it should be FREE now)
Furcadia (a game like no other but there is a horse community although the site doesn't advertise it annoyingly)

Offline 
Any of the Pippa Funnell games, Pippa Funnell The Stud Farm Inheritance is pretty good
My Riding Stables 2 - Life with Horses (bought this online)
Any of the Let's Ride! games, Rosemond Hill is old looking but is good fun.
On the XBOX 360
Red Dead Redemption
My Horse and Me
NINTENDO DS
I don't really use mine but I have
Horse Life
Pony Friends


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Clevelande said:


> I'm turning 21 in July and I'm so excited! You guys should really really really check out Red Dead Redemption for the xBox360! The horse riding aspect is amazing, and I love how I feel like I'm living back then!



Lol...my husband bought this game for himself, he played it for a day or two...I got on it and played it on my day off, and have been hooked every since!! LOL 

I love it!!! Glad Im not the only one thats 20ish, and still plays horse games for under 10year olds!!!


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh good I feel less wierd now! im 25 and still play these games. I actually played one at the barn one time. My trainer came in and was like "are you cleaning virtual stalls with virtual horse poop?!" LOL The look on her face was priceless!!


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

Old thread but I just found it, I'm a gamer, love horse games! 
Riding Club Cahmpionships was aweseom but they recently stopped the game.
For the computer there are a couple really good games that include jumping XC and dressage. 
The first I'd reccomend is called "Ride" it's produced by big fish. You can try it for free and then it's onlt 10 dollars to buy.
Another that's great is Lucinda Green's Equestrian Challenge.


----------

